# Bioactive setup in a wooden vivarium?



## KatieSpikey (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello.

I have recently purchased a 6ft vivarium from provivs.co.uk, who use 18mm mfc boards, and was wondering if the vivariums they make would be suitable for a bioactive substrate or is it best to just stick to the usual substrates?

It is for a desert dwelling species so it would not be very humid and would not need the hydroball layer but i am concerned that the soil and clean up crew might destroy the walls and base of the viv.

Has anyone ever used a wooden vivarium for a bioactive set up? If so, what did you do to preventing the wood being ruined.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

You should have just got one of the plastic vivs from them if you were planning on using a bioactive substrate.

You will be best sealing the edges whether you make it bioactive or not. The moisture levels shouldn't really be much different whether you have a bioactive substrate or not, the same needs for the species need to be met. If you want to err on the side of caution then use some pond liner up to the level of the substrate(as well as sealing edges) and this will prevent any real issues.

I've been keeping species that need high humidity in wooden vivs for years and so far they are standing up to it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Many of us do it, 

The best way is to either buy a glass liner or staple a good pond liner into the bottom and sides.

Works well.


----------

